# Fusibles para poca corriente hechos con resistencias



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2011)

hola, queria compartir este tema, quizas sea una pavada o quizas le sirva a alguien.

la cosa es que queria proteger un trafo chico, pero del lado del primario que seria lo mas sano.
y el trafo es de solo 300mA y encima consumo poco del secundario o sea que del primario......menos que poco .

y ademas solo tenia fusibles de 1 amper para arriba y si consiguiese tendria que tener siempre valores muy diversos .
y se me dio por hacer unas pruebas.
el objetivo es encontrar una solucion con componentes comunes y lo que tengo a patadas es resistencias.

lo voy a hacer resumido, a quien le interese lo prueba en un rato y ve si le sirve.

como sabemos sobre una resistencia la POTENCIA aumenta el cuadrado de la corriente ....
a ver si me explico.
un fusible por corriente si le haces pasar el doble , pues es el doble de la de trabajo... el triple es el triple.
pero en potencia tenemos P = i (al cuadrado) * R 

asi que tome una R de las mas comunes de 1/4w creo que son, le pase una vuelta de estaño , solde eso para que quede en serie y probe:

*R(ohms) …V……i (mA ) …pot (w) …..que pasa? *68 ………...5……..73………. 0,37………nada68,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,6…………………0,5……….nada68…………7……..100………0,7………..calor68…………12…… 170………2…………limite68…………14…….200………2,8……….abre lento <<<< funde68…………15…….215………3,22………tengo humo y en 5 a 10 segundos se abre , hasta aca la R no se daña para nada y el estaño no se funde al instante, asi que estos picos no lo funden si son cortos.68…………20…….300……….6.……….abre rapido , pero si no estuviese el estaño se destruye la R si no se auto- protege  es util dentro de un rango de valores , y en el caso que quiero o me conviene agregar una impedancia a el circuito (la misma R) me sirve.soporta picos ya que tiene una demora en fundirlo.
 en el caso de esta prueba el estaño solo rodeaba a la R . y no era del mas fino , asi que se logran fundir mas facil si se hiciese eso.la caida de tension para lo que la queria esta bien y como dije la misma R. me limita la corriente.
 en fin, en mi caso me parecio interesante , lo resolvi con solo una R. y estaño en la placa 
*CONCLUSION:*Hare una tabla para 3WAca lo importante es la caida de tension , para ver si me afecta en mi circuito o no 

*I mA ………..….R……………..V.. *20 …………….7,5 K …………150v50 …………….1,2K……………60v200………….. 75 ohms……….15v500……………12 ohms……….6v 
para lo que queria sirvio ok y solo le di una pasada de estaño no del fino .
seguro que si lo armo con estaño mas fino y de otra forma con menso potencia fundo al estaño.
amen de que en este caso no se ve el fusible, cosa que em interesa, para que no lo cambien por cualquier cosa.

solo me quedo para la proxima ver de que cuando se funda no queden las gotitas (casi nada ) en la placa , pero como es del lado compo no va a generar problemas.
el hacer un sencillo "contenedor " me daria doble ventaja: 
no solo contener el estaño que se funde y hace de fusible sino que ademas evitar disipacion , con lo cual el fusible fundira con menso potencia electrica lo cual redunda en que sea necesaria menos caida de tension sobre la R.........en lagun caso querible, y en otros casos no tanto .

obvio que , por la caida de tension que me genera es util para el lado de 220v de un trafo .


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 9, 2011)

¿Perdidas inútiles de energía? Interesante método. Iría de lujo con las resistencias cerámicas.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2011)

el tema es que no necesitas esas, como dije esta calculado para una R. comun de 1/4w o de medio W no se de que valor son............las axiales mas comunes.

y salvo una sobre intensidad muy grosera el fusible se auto-protege ya que el estaño abre el circuito.
bien realizado encima ni se nota que paso, ya que la R. casi ni sufre .

pero el objetivo en mi caso es contar para ciertos casos con poder hacerme con una R. de las mas comunes un fusible que pueda predecir yo su comportamiento.
en este caso y para estas corrientes el hilo de estaño ni se mosquea por que se que soporta muchisima mas corriente , asi que no habra envejecimiento ni degradacion por la corriente .
abre por CALOR.

y si extendemos esto un poco mas y ya que mencionas R. ceramicas, si , con un simple calculo haces algo similar, donde calculaste una R . de ceramica de varios W digamos 10w pero que trabaja siempre dentro de margenes normales, pero que tu circuito corre el riesgo de , en caso de alguna falla caer una excesiva tension en esa R .
pues que uno apunta a poner en serie un fusible o segun el caso un fusible termico bien pegado al cuerpo.

esto basicamente es eso , pero bien caserito y dentro de ciertos margenes que uno pueda elegir el valor usando componentes re - comunes.


.
.
.

NOTA : en dimexar (ver proveedores) por ejemplo veo que hay fusibles desde 0,1 amper .
pero se hace dificil tener un surtido de toda esa gama de valores.
ademas de que si en alguna ocasion queremos que la cosa sea mas por temperatura tendriamos que tener fusibles termicos......otra lista de valores.
o andar de compras continuamente .
en fin, es un bardo eso .
ya tengo resistencias surtidas, capacitores, transistores.......y mil cosas mas.
con esto y un poco de imaginacion para implementar el ensamblado solucionamos bien el tema sin levantarnos de la mesa.
y en un rato hacemos unas pruebas de control, anotamos como hice una tablita y ya tenemos el asunto verificado.


----------

